# Muzzy exhaust system



## DKNUCKLES (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if and where I can find a full muzzy exhaust for my 06' brute 750?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VFJ use to have them I think.


----------



## DKNUCKLES (May 9, 2012)

Yeah unfortunately he sold out of them and they have closed I guess?


----------



## trailrabbit (May 5, 2016)

here is a thread at kawieriders about copies being manufactured by Empire..

Muzzy exhaust copies going into production - Kawasaki ATV Forum


----------



## DKNUCKLES (May 9, 2012)

Oooh man that's great! Just made my day I wonder how long till it's available?


----------



## DKNUCKLES (May 9, 2012)

It's almost ready! Empire industries continuing the muzzy design! 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=472287526302874&id=235160850015544


----------



## trailrabbit (May 5, 2016)

has a nice rumble at idle.. I'm not convinced when he revved it, that it sounded any better than the stock 15-16 exhaust. they have quite a nice braaaap already. might still have to buy one though lol..


----------

